

Building Software is Like... - maxcameron
http://bigbangtechnology.com/post/building_software_is_like

======
maxcameron
Does anyone know where I can find the analogy of building a parachute on the
way down? I would really like to give credit to whoever wrote that, but I
can't remember where I found it.

